# Apple IIgs et les images disques .2mg



## cdbvs (30 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous c'est Cdbvs.



Je sais, l'Apple IIgs ça remonte aux années 80, mais je suis confronté à un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, pas fondamental, mais chiant car dès que je ressorts la machine, j'ai le même type de problème !

Mon Apple IIgs est un Rom 1, avec 1mo de ram, une carte SCSI, un HD SC de 40mo bridé à 32mo pour la gestion de l'Apple IIgs et un cdrom SC 1x à caddie.
OSGS 6.0.1, quelques petits drivers noeunoeux et un petit utilitaire de texte.

Entre autre, il existe des Démos sur Internet provenant généralement de Pouet.net de la Demoscene qui tournent généralement très bien sur les émulateurs appropriés.
Vu que j'ai une véritable machine, j'aimerais bien faire tourner quelques démos dessus.

J'ai déjà réussi avec les .Dsk vers .wav pour Amstrad CPC464, mais j'aimerais aussi pouvoir utiliser l'Apple IIgs autrement que pour pas faire grand chose, voir queue d'ale !

Tous ce qu'il existe comme démos (et autre) pour cet ordinateur sur Internet est compressé en .2mg et décompressable en théorie avec Asimov. Problème c'est que les 2 seules versions de ce compresseur que j'ai trouvés sur Internet ne fonctionnent pas.

Les images .dsk, .shk, .sea, .sdk, .dimg, .img, .image se décompressent généralement avec les compresseurs DSK2FILE, ShrinkIt, Diskcopy et GSHK.
Cependant les images .hdv et .2mg qui devraient se décompresser avec Asimov produisent des erreurs ou rien ne se passe.

Je sais que le .2mg est particulièrement courent sur Internet car c'est lui qui est utilisé par défaut pour les émulateurs et donc plus de 99% des bases de données Apple IIgs ont étés compressés dans ce format. 
Je sais aussi que ce format doit pouvoir être lu avec un Apple IIgs car il provient d'un compresseur adapté, il est toute fois possible qu'il faille modifier le programme pour l'utiliser sur une véritable machine ?!

Les erreurs que me fait l'Apple IIgs lors de la décompression sont:
Plantage.
Rien. 
Pas assez de ram. = 30 le mo quand on trouve une barète encore !
Pas assez de place sur la disquette.

Est ce que quelqu'un (e) aurait une solution ?


Merci et à bientôt
Cdbvs.


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2013)

Je ne connais pas l'Apple IIgs, n'ayant eu que le IIe+. Si personne ne te réponds ici (c'est assez pointu sur du matos plutôt rare), tu devrais peut-être poser ta question sur silicium (une association de collectionneur de vieillerie dont je suis membre), il y a un nid d'Apple II users


----------



## cdbvs (2 Mai 2013)

Salut Melaure, c'est Cdbvs.


Ce site là ?
http://silicium.org

Merci et à+
Cdbvs.


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2013)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut Melaure, c'est Cdbvs.
> 
> 
> Ce site là ?
> ...



Oui c'est ça.


----------



## cdbvs (3 Mai 2013)

Salut Melaure, c'est Cdbvs.


Merci, je vais aller les voir 

A+
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2013)

Je ne sais pas si ces images disque sont lisibles sur un II GS.
Mes émulateurs les montent directement comme des disquettes ou des disques dur, me je ne vois rien pour les transformer.
Peut être les graver sur des D7 800ko ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Peut être *les graver* sur des D7 800ko ?



Là, tu me fais penser au gamin à qui on montre un 33 tr microsillon, et qui ne comprend pas comment on pouvait bien faire entrer ça dans la fente du lecteur de CD ! 

Je te rappelle que les disquettes sont des supports magnétiques sur lesquels on écrit des données, on ne les grave pas au laser !


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2013)

Depuis le laser je grave tout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Depuis le laser je grave tout !



C'est grave, ça, tu sais ? (non, je n'ai pas ajouté "I shall spit on your grave" !) :hein:


----------

